# I think he likes birds



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This was just to cute not to share. 
Sorry Ken, I snagged your video.
https://youtu.be/Nup6ywfKaiQ


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hehe, too cute! Poor little guy is almost too small to carry it around. I love how he keeps on trying to run off with the bird!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Certainly good to watch, hopefully I'll get round to gamekeepers one day this week for some partridge for young Elvis. Nice one Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> Certainly good to watch, hopefully I'll get round to gamekeepers one day this week for some partridge for young Elvis. Nice one Ken


I hope you video, and post it.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Great video and music was perfect!!! haha


----------

